# 2015 F150 (Aluminum) Roof Lights



## Blk04Snake

Hey all,

Might as well get you all ready since next year the Super Duty goes aluminum as well.

I stepped down from my F350 into a F150 this year since I don't really need the heavy duty truck for what I do with it. I'll be getting a Boss HTX poly plow installed on it soon for my own personal plowing but still want warning lighting on my roof so I can be seen if I back out in to the road and whatnot.

Has anyone researched what to do for the aluminum trucks since we can't just slap a magnet mount light on the roof anymore? Are there any good suction mounts that work? 

I have looked at the Arcari pod that mounts to the 3rd brake light hole but I don't really care for how that looks.

Any other ideas out there? Thanks.


----------



## JustJeff

Get a headache rack or some hideaways.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Led hide-a-ways in the tail lights?


----------



## Blk04Snake

I don't want anything that I have to put holes in the body or the lights.

Anyone have any experience with those "visor" type lights that the slick top cop cars have? Specifically how do they perform shining thru the privacy glass in the back?


----------



## tjctransport

the same way they work in the cop cars. the tint is no different between the cars and trucks.


----------



## MXZ1983

What about a light bar on the roof with the mount that goes from channel to channel?


----------



## basher

Have you considered a backrack? they have light mounts available.


----------



## JoeG3

Blk04Snake;2041327 said:


> I don't want anything that I have to put holes in the body or the lights.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with those "visor" type lights that the slick top cop cars have? Specifically how do they perform shining thru the privacy glass in the back?


I have a feniex cobra 400 in my back window, you can't tell its there until I turn it on and when it is on it rivals the small roof bar I use.

Here is a video I took last year, I made changes to the front setup but the back is still the same.


----------



## Tri-State PSE

Blk04Snake;2040880 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Might as well get you all ready since next year the Super Duty goes aluminum as well.
> 
> I stepped down from my F350 into a F150 this year since I don't really need the heavy duty truck for what I do with it. I'll be getting a Boss HTX poly plow installed on it soon for my own personal plowing but still want warning lighting on my roof so I can be seen if I back out in to the road and whatnot.
> 
> Has anyone researched what to do for the aluminum trucks since we can't just slap a magnet mount light on the roof anymore? Are there any good suction mounts that work?
> 
> I have looked at the Arcari pod that mounts to the 3rd brake light hole but I don't really care for how that looks.
> 
> Any other ideas out there? Thanks.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

This has been a real issue to have to deal with our Fleet accounts.
We have found that the best option to deal with the aluminum roof scenario is an Acari Mount.
This unit mounts inside the 3rd brake lights housing via a clamp system. It relocates the 3rd brake light to the back of the mount and supplies an aluminum plate that sits over top of your roof.

You will need to purchase a permanent mount mini-bar, make a template for the bolts coming from the mini-bar and mount the bar to the plate. Your wiring would then need to be run just above your headliner (through the 3rd brake light opening) and down the "A" pillar to your switch.
These Acari Mounts are available in several different lengths (to accommodate different lengths of mini-bars & accessories) and are vehicle specific.

They will typically cost you about the same price of your mini-bar (between $250-350 depending on the length).

It is extra work, but the end result is clean and noninvasive to the truck. It can easily be removed if your lease is up or you decide to sell the truck. I believe install time is around 1.5 hours.

Here's an example:


----------



## jhall22guitar

I would check out a dash light that can go along the passenger headliner, I did this in my truck and used 3M tape to secure it right against the glass, which also held better than typical suction cups. Then in the rear if you want you could check out this http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-Next-Gen-Triple-LED-Dashlight.html, since it mounts vertical.

You could probably just buy two of those if you wanted, one for front one for rear.


----------



## George C

Blk04Snake;2040880 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Might as well get you all ready since next year the Super Duty goes aluminum as well.
> 
> I stepped down from my F350 into a F150 this year since I don't really need the heavy duty truck for what I do with it. I'll be getting a Boss HTX poly plow installed on it soon for my own personal plowing but still want warning lighting on my roof so I can be seen if I back out in to the road and whatnot.
> 
> Has anyone researched what to do for the aluminum trucks since we can't just slap a magnet mount light on the roof anymore? Are there any good suction mounts that work?
> 
> I have looked at the Arcari pod that mounts to the 3rd brake light hole but I don't really care for how that looks.
> 
> Any other ideas out there? Thanks.


I think your best bet for that nice new truck is the Acari.
If you send the unit to your local body shop and have it painted to match your truck, IMO, it looks a nice and clean as you can get. 
I've had two of them on different trucks, painted them both to match, and it definitely looks clean and modern. 
I'm not a Back Rack kind of guy. Too red neck for me, and it's in the way of any tonneau cover. That's not a problem with the Acari.

It's a quality piece, and very easy to mount. With my light bar, I skipped the stock wiring in the roof, and used the wire supplied by Whelen. 
I simply dropped the wire into the Acari by drilling and grommetting an access hole. I ran the supplied wiring inside the cab by running it from the third brake light to the left C pillar, and then under the carpeting and up to the dash to my control box. Very simple and easy, and with the Acari, all wiring is inside and dry.


----------



## George C

Another shot.


----------



## George C

Here's one more. Sorry for the multiple posts. My iPad will only upload one pic at a time.


----------



## Tri-State PSE

Looks nice George!


----------



## tjctransport

headache rack is only in the way for mounting a tonneau cover if you buy the wrong cover. many companies make covers for use with headache racks. i have a truxedo lowpro on my 02 for the past 8 years and it works great with the headache rack.


----------



## George C

tjctransport;2042494 said:


> headache rack is only in the way for mounting a tonneau cover if you buy the wrong cover. many companies make covers for use with headache racks. i have a truxedo lowpro on my 02 for the past 8 years and it works great with the headache rack.


You are right..
I've always had my tonneau covers added as factory options. I'm not a Back Rack type of buyer, so I've never aftermarket shopped tonneau covers for them.


----------

